
France bans smartphones in schools - w-m
https://www.dw.com/en/france-bans-smartphones-in-schools/a-44890246
======
informatimago
They want:
[http://nalacrea.n.a.pic.centerblog.net/68b481a5.jpg](http://nalacrea.n.a.pic.centerblog.net/68b481a5.jpg)
actually it's:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP3YL9AEUlo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP3YL9AEUlo)

when it should be:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvMxLpce3Xw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvMxLpce3Xw)

------
PunchTornado
The socialist dream of banning stuff.

